# Audi Exclusive Nimbus Grey TT RS Final Edition at Audi Exchange



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Zach Hansen from the Audi Exchange dropped me a note to tell me about this last TT RS they'll be getting in. It's a final edition so it gets the red accents on the interior. It's also an Audi Exclusive car with Nimbus Grey paint! More pics and info via the blog post I just made HERE: 

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...rey-tt-rs-final-edition-at-the-audi-exchange/


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Nimbus with red should be a great combo


----------



## murq (Nov 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ...It's a final edition so it gets the red accents on the interior. ...[/QUOTE]
> 
> That black/red interior is not exclusive to this "final edition" car as it has been offered all year, along with a black/titanium combo, a $3,000 option...


----------



## xcellr8tion (Jun 4, 2008)

That really just does not look like Nimbus to me...


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

that interior is sweet! i wonder how many cars have it?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

xcellr8tion said:


> That really just does not look like Nimbus to me...


Yeah, what color is that?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Dang, I want that RS Plus shift knob. I didn't realize there was one like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

murq said:


> That black/red interior is not exclusive to this "final edition" car as it has been offered all year, along with a black/titanium combo, a $3,000 option...


Yes, you're right of course. I was a bit confused as to what comprised the 'Final Edition'. I learned yesterday after this writing (and have corrected the story) that it means the interior plus the Audi Exclusive color. 20-30 were built to this spec.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

xcellr8tion said:


> That really just does not look like Nimbus to me...


I think it's the photo editing or the lighting. The photos I got looked like a shade of green. I made an attempt to change the car to reflect Nimbus Grey but didn't want to change the shots too radically. I'd suggest going to see one of these in person if interested. As mentioned, 20-30 were built so you may be able to find one more local to you than Illinois.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

its a pretty car and I like the interior but no performance upgrades @ $70k? Ive seen so many "final editions" drop like a rock on resale. As long as your buying it because you like it OK . As an investment-not so much. carl


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Not convinced that the one above is "Nimbus Grey".

Other examples:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

R5T said:


> Not convinced that the one above is "Nimbus Grey".
> 
> Other examples:


It's the photos Hans. He sent me a shot of the window sticker and the car is Nimbus Grey.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

R5T said:


> Not convinced that the one above is "Nimbus Grey".


It's just poor photo color editing.


----------



## mmaturo (Oct 3, 2008)

*correct...my nimbus tt in photos often looks off (green)...it dies in reality too. Its an interesting color*

now if only i could get this with S tronic it would be in my garage.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mmaturo said:


> now if only i could get this with S tronic it would be in my garage.


I wonder how hard a retrofit would be?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Matt Close who races in the Targa Tasmania has done the swap


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Marty said:


> I wonder how hard a retrofit would be?


Not recommendable to do so, you will face a lot of hassle's before it work properly.


----------



## dpmdc (Oct 20, 2009)

*Yucko gray / green*

I saw this car in person a few days ago, Sunday 6/30/13 to be exact. I love the interior but the exterior color is awful! Some sort of a cross between gray and green, more of a green hue. Looked on the build sheet, no mention of the color or a paint code so I can't help with that. 

They also had a red one (without the red wheels). There were no R8, R6 or R5 anywhere.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dpmdc said:


> I saw this car in person a few days ago, Sunday 6/30/13 to be exact. I love the interior but the exterior color is awful! Some sort of a cross between gray and green, more of a green hue. Looked on the build sheet, no mention of the color or a paint code so I can't help with that.
> 
> They also had a red one (without the red wheels). There were no R8, R6 or R5 anywhere.


Hmm so maybe it really does look like the photos and isn't Nimbus Gray?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

dpmdc said:


> I saw this car in person a few days ago, Sunday 6/30/13 to be exact. I love the interior but the exterior color is awful! Some sort of a cross between gray and green, more of a green hue. Looked on the build sheet, no mention of the color or a paint code so I can't help with that.
> 
> They also had a red one (without the red wheels). There were no R8, R6 or R5 anywhere.


Thanks for the update. Are you in the Chicago area?


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

So the US final edition is the same as the European Plus model.
The interior options have always been available.
Still looks better with the sports seats though.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Marty said:


> Hmm so maybe it really does look like the photos and isn't Nimbus Gray?




I was looking on Autotrader, and the photos of the final edition "Grey" TTRS's all look the same. That weird greenish color.

I dont think that is really nimbus either.b


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

311-in-337 said:


> I was looking on Autotrader, and the photos of the final edition "Grey" TTRS's all look the same. That weird greenish color.
> 
> I dont think that is really nimbus either.b


Maybe they just mixed up all the leftover paint for the final edition color.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Almost looks more dolomite than nimbus. Glad they didn't misplace the formula for aviator grey


----------



## the ruckus (Jul 26, 2013)

*TT RS Final Edition*

One at my store for Sale!!! Very Gently Used..... ask of The Ruckus 336-918-1502


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

dpmdc said:


> I saw this car in person a few days ago, Sunday 6/30/13 to be exact. I love the interior but the exterior color is awful! Some sort of a cross between gray and green, more of a green hue. Looked on the build sheet, no mention of the color or a paint code so I can't help with that.


 Yeah that is a pretty horrid color to use as the send off for the TT-RS. Especially since you also get charged $2500 for that paint. Surely they could have found something else to make it more special. The interior is really nice though. The red accents are very tastefully done.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

dpmdc said:


> I saw this car in person a few days ago, Sunday 6/30/13 to be exact. I love the interior but the exterior color is awful! Some sort of a cross between gray and green, more of a green hue. Looked on the build sheet, no mention of the color or a paint code so I can't help with that.
> 
> They also had a red one (without the red wheels). There were no R8, R6 or R5 anywhere.


 I just saw one of these in person at a dealer myself. The color is HORRID! I would be surprised if they could sell that car any other way than a fire sale.


----------

